# Glam8babe's MAC collection [pics!]



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

You can now view my full collection as of August 7th here:  Glam-Beauty: MY CURRENT MAC COLLECTION... FINALLY!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome collection! Everything's so colorful in your stash


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 7, 2007)

great collection! and your bf is so sweet to buy you all those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol my honie was the first to buy me MAC and now he tries to lock me away so i can't buy anything anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha but i love your slimshine l/s... i want it now


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

lol yeh he knows im addicted to it now and all these new collections coming out and hes like "oohhh great" in a sarcastic voice lol


----------



## KAIA (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice things!!! I sooooo need to get the 182 buffer brush... what do you think about that brush??


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Nice things!!! I sooooo need to get the 182 buffer brush... what do you think about that brush??_

 
to be honest i havnet used it yet! i havent worn makeup since thursday just gone but it feels REALLY REALLY soft so i guess it would be amazing, i bought it because im getting bare minerals foundation and i wanted a good soft brush instead of the bare escentuals brushes lol but ill message you when i try it


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 8, 2007)

I want that 187, do you use it to blend your foundation? It's supposed to give such a nice finish... I need to try it!


----------



## n_c (Aug 8, 2007)

U've got a great collection!


----------



## frocher (Aug 9, 2007)

I love your collection.  What a sweet BF, it's great when your man is supportive!  My sweetie is supportive too.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I love your collection.  What a sweet BF, it's great when your man is supportive!  My sweetie is supportive too._

 

Agree! Last week my hubby waited for 45 mins in Macy's while the MA worked on my foundation and then I spent $80. And when we walked out, all he said was, "$80? That's not bad." He also has to drive 45 mins each way to get to there because none of the local Macy's have counters! That's so great to have a bf who actually buys you stuff. Wait until all the new collections come out


----------



## user79 (Aug 10, 2007)

Did the 182 come with that casing? Is it sturdy? I got the 182 when it was 1st released with the Catherine Deneuve collection and it didn't come with a good case. Darn.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Did the 182 come with that casing? Is it sturdy? I got the 182 when it was 1st released with the Catherine Deneuve collection and it didn't come with a good case. Darn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 yes it came with that casing which i thinks a great idea incase you wanna pop it in your handbag n not get loads of stuff all over it so its a good lil protection thing and yes its sturdy too


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 10, 2007)

beautiful collection!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 11, 2007)

I like the shadows you have.


----------



## Weasel (Aug 23, 2007)

so pretty and colourful!
great collection =]
omg how did you get a slimshine?
I thought we didnt get them in the UK?


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 23, 2007)

that's a great collection, keep it up


----------



## Hilly (Aug 23, 2007)

fab collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_so pretty and colourful!
great collection =]
omg how did you get a slimshine?
I thought we didnt get them in the UK?_

 
we did! i got mine from newcastle at fenwicks... they were on the uk website too


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 23, 2007)

Great Collection you got there !


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 24, 2007)

Cute collection! Everything is pretty and bright.


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 24, 2007)

love your collection-keep going ,Girl!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice collection, especially for someone who has only been collecting since May


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Great collection!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 8, 2008)

Updated!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 9, 2008)

love your collection!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 9, 2008)

Yay!!  We finally get to see your collection!  It is so full of color!!  Love it!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 9, 2008)

very nice collection hun

can't wait to have my own 182!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 9, 2008)

Great stuff!! Love all your piggies


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 9, 2008)

Cute collection!


----------



## frocher (Jan 9, 2008)

Great collection, I love the 183, do you?


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Great collection, I love the 183, do you?_

 
YES! i absolutly adore it im so glad i got it while i could


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 14, 2008)

more products added! x


----------



## Patricia (Jan 14, 2008)

what finish is supersequin? doesn't say on the website


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 15, 2008)

Fabby collection you have loads of the same things as me xxx


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_what finish is supersequin? doesn't say on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its a Lustre so its kinda sheer but leaves this nice purple/mauve colour to the lips with some shine


----------



## nunu (Jan 16, 2008)

love the new stuff! pagan looks gorgeous!


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG I need that bombshell l/s- it looks so effing pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mollythedolly* 

 
_OMG I need that bombshell l/s- it looks so effing pretty!_

 
u shud go get it! i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very girly, pretty and pink!


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 20, 2008)

wow great collection!
as of today, I own only 5 MAC products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I plan on hauling some things this week and when the Fafi collection is released!
I'm excited!


----------



## anaibb (Jan 20, 2008)

Fab collection!!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 25, 2008)

great collection hun


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 26, 2008)

You've got such a lovely collection. I love the smokey eye quad!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 26, 2008)

Very great collection, enjoy it.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 26, 2008)

You have such a nice collection, I love your pink rug thing.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And.... I LOVE your new avatar pic- you look smokin!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_You have such a nice collection, I love your pink rug thing._

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got it from New Look for like £5


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 29, 2008)

I would LOVE it you did a look with Passionate, Going Bananas, and Burnt Orange. I just bought those colors and I need a bit of inspiration for them. Lovely collection!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 31, 2008)

You've got a collection to be proud of for sure!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya
Love your collection.  BF must be so thrilled
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I expect to see more of you lot on youtube showing us how you fancy the products.  You get more gorgeous each tutorial.  Cheers!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Hiya
Love your collection. BF must be so thrilled
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I expect to see more of you lot on youtube showing us how you fancy the products. You get more gorgeous each tutorial. Cheers!_

 
aww thanks you're so sweet!
and yeh my boyfriend LOVES it (not) lol he knows it makes me happy and shuts me up when i argue with him so its great really 

and i will be doing more videos pretty soon ive just been busy the past couple of weeks


----------



## GENESISLEXY (Mar 31, 2008)

Love your makeup!  Its great, isnt it?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish my collection was bigger!! i got a few things from fafi i need to add on here and im ordering heatherette next week.. i just wish i had more perm items


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 3, 2008)

I love your collection!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

luvn it. so colorful!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

UPDATED!!! as of today


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 17, 2008)

wow, your collection is growing so fast!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 17, 2008)

I love watching your collection grow!  It just gets more colorful everytime!  And I kind of still want a furry pink blanket like you have in the first pic! lol  I was this close to buying one I saw then at the last minute I changed my mind!


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 17, 2008)

Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What would us girls do without makeup..better still, MAC?!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Apr 17, 2008)

gosh it's growing so nicely!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 17, 2008)

Great collection, what happened to the compact next to Alpha Girl?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Great collection, what happened to the compact next to Alpha Girl?_

 
when i went on holiday last may i packed it in with the rest of my makeup.. and when i got to the hotel i sorted all my stuff out and saw lots of makeup covered in beauty powder :| i was gutted because i just got it like the week before!


----------



## sincola (Apr 17, 2008)

Great stuff!!  I would love to have that lovely makeup collection!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

In the first pic, what is your makeup on?


----------



## Patricia (Apr 18, 2008)

wow, it's grown fast!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_In the first pic, what is your makeup on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its on a pink fluffy blanket lol


----------



## Winnie (Apr 18, 2008)

Aww, your poor shattered Beauty powder! Great collection!


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 19, 2008)

Great collection and love your blog too


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_its on a pink fluffy blanket lol_

 

Oooh lol it's pretty. Love your collection, the fluffy blankie makes it prettier


----------



## Kiran1 (Apr 19, 2008)

beautiful collection chick!
could you please label all your new items!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice collection. I love the pink lipsticks, I'm a pink girl also


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 20, 2008)

I love looking at your collection. I love the perfume bottles you have too. What perfumes are they at the front?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_I love looking at your collection. I love the perfume bottles you have too. What perfumes are they at the front?_

 

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have so many perfumes those are the ones that i just use all the time lol
theres chanel chance, vera wang princess, jadore dior, dior addict 2, dior pure posion, ysl babydoll, jlo miami glow, armani code, lacoste touch of pink, britney spears curious, britney spears midnight fantasy, davidof cool water

and thats just half of my collection lol


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have so many perfumes those are the ones that i just use all the time lol
theres chanel chance, vera wang princess, jadore dior, dior addict 2, dior pure posion, ysl babydoll, jlo miami glow, armani code, lacoste touch of pink, britney spears curious, britney spears midnight fantasy, davidof cool water

and thats just half of my collection lol_

 
Haha, you must smell good all year round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wow, I love the cute bottles you have.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 21, 2008)

Love your collection


----------



## Ramona6 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow your collection has grown alot. Btw I love your youtube videos.


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 24, 2008)

So colourful! I love it.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 24, 2008)

what do you think of mineralize satinfinish?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_what do you think of mineralize satinfinish?_

 
i really like it but i dont wear it anymore.. mainly because i love minereal foundation and estee lauders double wear more.

But satinfinish gives a nice soft glow and can be built upto medium coverage so its nice for the summer


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 25, 2008)

hey hun
could you tell me what lipsticks are on the top row (excluding the fafi ones)
thankyou!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 25, 2008)

blindpassion all the lipsticks from top- bottom, left-right are:

bombshell, 3N, out to shock, costa chic, impassioned, fun n sexy, utterly frivolous

queens sin, eagar, super sequin, too fab, fleshpot, lollipop loving

everythings LE apart from bombshell, 3N, impassioned and eagar


----------



## User49 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oooh! I love your collection! I so want to get some Heatherett now! I need more money! Lovely collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 29, 2008)

Yummy collection!!


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (May 31, 2008)

great collection!
Which dazzleglass is that? It's SO pretty


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cee_Tarte83* 

 
_great collection!
Which dazzleglass is that? It's SO pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its steppin' out


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

I love your E/S colors!!! beautiful Collection!!!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

In your last picture, on the right there's a colorful traincase. And I fell in love, for some reason. Where did you get it, if I may ask? lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome collection!  I am so envious that you have the dress camp stuff!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_In your last picture, on the right there's a colorful traincase. And I fell in love, for some reason. Where did you get it, if I may ask? lol._

 
its by Crayola haha from an old jewelry making kit i got when i was about 8
i thought i'd keep it because i knew it would come in handy some day!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 8, 2008)

i love your collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2008)

very very nice collection


----------



## Sarah (Jun 9, 2008)

Lovely collection you have


----------



## cuiran (Jun 13, 2008)

Love your collection


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 13, 2008)

HOLY MAKEUP! lol


----------



## moonlit (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome collection.. WOW *Drools*


----------



## User93 (Jun 20, 2008)

i like looking at your goodies so much! And that perfume bottles look soo seducing. Great collection, soo cute


----------



## macaholic2912 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow great collection!
OMG im soo jealous I would kill for the gental fumes quad!
Why wasnt I interested in mac last year?!


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 14, 2008)

You should use sifter jars for the Barbie powder:

M·A·C Cosmetics | Travel Jar 1 oz/2

I hope this helps!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 15, 2008)

*love your collection especially your pink makeup/train case   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 16, 2008)

love, love your collection!!


----------



## magia (Jul 25, 2008)

Great collection and great taste!


----------



## animacani (Jul 27, 2008)

Love your collection! <3


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Fab collection. Under the lipglasses - which lip balm/Tendertone is that??


----------



## anguria (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww what happened to the Barbie powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  great collection btw


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 27, 2008)

my gosh envy ur collection. especially last pics with traincase


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Fab collection. Under the lipglasses - which lip balm/Tendertone is that??_

 
it's tender baby tendertone from last year tendertones


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it's tender baby tendertone from last year tendertones_

 
Ahhhh thanks. It's such a pretty colour. Still, money saved!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 28, 2008)

I keep seeing Pagan e/s and wishing I had it :[


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

updated


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

now updated with link (to my blog)


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_to be honest i havnet used it yet! i havent worn makeup since thursday just gone but it feels REALLY REALLY soft so i guess it would be amazing, i bought it because im getting bare minerals foundation and i wanted a good soft brush instead of the bare escentuals brushes lol but ill message you when i try it_

 

Oh wow - i have this brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i just ordered my BE foundation for the first time. I will definitely try it out when i received it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing your collection! Its amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are their brushes (BE brushes) really that bad?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *richelleneB* 

 
_Oh wow - i have this brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i just ordered my BE foundation for the first time. I will definitely try it out when i received it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing your collection! Its amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are their brushes (BE brushes) really that bad?_

 
no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have no idea i haven't tried them but so many bad reviews on them, apparently they are scratchy on your skin whereas the 182 brush is just pure soft


----------



## Patricia (Aug 14, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

very nice! love the lippies.


----------

